# Adding baffles to AIO tank



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm going to be adding a baffle in my AIO and need some help. The tank is glass, and the false wall is acrylic. I was planning on adding an acrylic baffle. What is the best way to secure it in there with one side on acrylic and the bottom and other side on glass?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Just use silicone. It doesn't form the best bond, but if you're able to put a nice thick bead down then it shouldn't be a problem unless you're wiggling it around a lot. 
I've built 2 AIO tanks out of a 5g and also 20g long tank and used silicone to attach the acrylic false wall and baffles.


----------

